# Hello and Bye ???



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Was out of circulation here for like .. maybe a couple of years ? 

Moved to PH for good, anchored in Mountain Province, mostly in Trinidad. 

Bought a 4 wheel, A suzuki APV, found 2WD and the roads up to Bontoc are hurting it, sold it, and bought a 20 year old Pajero. 4WD

After trying what to do, and spending a lot of money, including on a 2 hectare land that will be properly transferred next year, and a smaller lot of 150 SQM that is now in a bit of limbo .. have started learning Aquaponics. Up at 5,000 feet, Lettuce was recommended.

Am on Residency visa. After SRRV plans went a bit south

I been travelling to PH since 2002, and hitched in 2011, and anchored since 2017. Wont call myself a PH Expert, but let's say, been through a bit to give some reasonably sane advice. 

Fire away if I can answer anything. 

PS, I am more active on Facebook groups for PH, and promoted as admin for 2, moderator for 1, and kicked out of 6 for speaking my mind against those who can't accept there's always two sides to a coin   And have had a couple of expats stalking me at various pages trying to discredit me (didn't work I guess) and a few "we will kill you" threats from - guess what ?? EXPATS !!! :faint::faint: Yes, one for telling him his donation to a disaster area is directly going to the mayor's house, for his own business, and another few for not supporting them in childish squabbles..


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome back Simon, looking forward to your contributions.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome back simon, yes some Expats can be very over the top some seem to think they know it all and are never wrong ! I take it all with a pinch of salt ! Sometimes i reply but whats the point the guys just carry on thinking they are gods !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome back Simon! it's been a long time and I wondered what happened to you, I figured you were busy working.


----------

